# Mise à jour IPAD



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à vous, voici ma question (toute simple, un peu naïve ) : si j'achète un ipad aujourd'hui, pourrai-je y installer la mise à jour os 4 une fois celle-ci sortie ? Merci à vous !


----------



## mashgau (22 Juin 2010)

Quand elle sortira pour IPAD : oui.

Pour le moment, seuls les ipod / iphone sont concernés.​


----------

